# Wish I had my camera.



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

So this weekend I headed up to Ga. to attend my daughter's baccalaureate ceremony prior to her pending H.S. Graduation next week. The wife and I also stopped by my step-son's house for a little birthday celebration for his youngest. Now, I'm pretty used to seeing hack/******* ingenuity and most of the time, I'm pretty unfazed by it. Not this time....
The home itself at one time was a twenty foot travel trailer that had been "added to" over the years. The original bones of the trailer could be seen sticking out the front and back between two "lean to" type additions. The electrical service was as good as the "carpentry" I'm pretty sure it was SEU coming down the 2" black iron pipe that was fastened to the pole by strips of the original trailer aluminum trim. coming out of the bottom of the meter can (no disconnect) was a piece of ancient SE that hung in free air for a distance of about three feet before into the "house" between the front addition and the trailer. A bonding conductor #6 fed through a mounting screw hole in the meter can hung down to a piece of 1/2 water pipe pounded into the dirt below. I can tell you that inside was no better but I didn't stay in the house for very long. I was disappointed that I had forgotten my camera to take pictures of my daughter at her ceremony, but also to take pictures to share of some real homeowner hack.... 
Oh, yeah, when i point out that NONE of his service is anywhere up to snuff, my step son and wife in unison tell me that his Daddy and uncle did it twenty years ago and works fine......geez!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would not sleep in a fire(death) trap. You should have torn it all out and fixed on the spot. The fact that you didn't say it all:whistling2: JK:laughing:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, trust me, I tried to keep my distance from the thing...... It does bother me because he has young 'uns in there and it would go up like a roman candle. I was not equipped to do anything about it at the time and the kid ain't got two nickels to rub together to get it done.....:blink:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I hear you. I go into places to do a small job and I see stuff like that and the owners can't afford what little I'm doing, let alone a service upgrade or rewire half(or more) of the house. I have to walk away and hope for the best. Just think about the mess you can't see buired in the walls


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Really contemplating getting a pile of materials together and at least getting the worst of it done for him. Something happened to those kids, my ol' lady would be devastated....


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets see...Going to your "daughter's baccalaureate ceremony" and to a "birthday celebration for his youngest" and you had NO camera?!?!:whistling2::no:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

The Ol' lady screwed the pooch on that... we get about 50miles down the road and she remembers she didn't pack her camera. $500 Cannon she HAD to have for Christmas....


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you mention that the most common buildings to suffer an electrically caused fire were wired more than 40 years ago? Tell them to start shopping for a new trailer cause their time may be up soon. Maybe if electrical mistakes resulted in fires a little closer to the violation we might not feel so indifferent to pending disasters.

I am real bad for taking pictures but my 2 phones both have cameras as does my Ipad and computer. I might still have forgotten the baby pictures but my wife wouldn't.


----------

